# Montolivo: frecciate a chi gli ha augurato infortunio e morte.



## admin (10 Ottobre 2016)

Riccardo Montolivo, sui social, ha parlato del proprio infortunio lanciando un messaggio a chi lo ha insultato anche dopo l'infortunio. Ecco le parole del centrocampista:"Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno avuto un pensiero per me. E' stato bello ricevere tanti attestati di stima. Una carezza a tutti quelli che mi hanno augurato la rottura della tibia, del perone, di tutti i legamenti e la morte. Con l'augurio che riesca a farvi crescere in educazione e rispetto degli altri".


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.



.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.



Assolutamente concordo.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

come già detto, tre quarti del forum andrebbe bannato per quanto è stato detto a Montolivo. Auguro a Motolivo una veloce ripresa.


----------



## smallball (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.



concordo con te


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.





BraveHeart ha scritto:


> come già detto, tre quarti del forum andrebbe bannato per quanto è stato detto a Montolivo. Auguro a Motolivo una veloce ripresa.



Quotone, e comunque al momento i sostituti sono pure peggio, pertanto chi gli augurava tanto male denota anche una certa incompetenza calcistica 

Ora preghiamo che Locatelli ci stupisca...


----------



## de sica (10 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi pare che qualcuno gli abbia augurato la morte qua dentro, altrimenti lo staff avrebbe già agito di conseguenza. Io gli auguro di riprendersi, ma una volta fatto che vada lontano dal Milan perché abbiamo bisogno di CAMPIONI.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lasciali perdere, Riccardo, è gente senza dignità e vita sociale. Buona guarigione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

Tanto scarso quanto sfortunato...sempre in nazionale si rompe...pronta guarigione e poi panca o via direttamente.


----------



## Morghot (10 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che qualcuno gli abbia augurato la morte qua dentro, altrimenti lo staff avrebbe già agito di conseguenza. Io gli auguro di riprendersi, ma una volta fatto che vada lontano dal Milan perché abbiamo bisogno di CAMPIONI.


Amen, ma purtroppo chi vuoi che se lo pigli uno così con pure infortuni pesanti sul groppone? Per me siamo destinati a fargli finire qui la carriera, ha vinto il superenalotto questo quando dio solo sa perchè ha ricevuto quella fascia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, sui social, ha parlato del proprio infortunio lanciando un messaggio a chi lo ha insultato anche dopo l'infortunio. Ecco le parole del centrocampista:"Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno avuto un pensiero per me. E' stato bello ricevere tanti attestati di stima. Una carezza a tutti quelli che mi hanno augurato la rottura della tibia, del perone, di tutti i legamenti e la morte. Con l'augurio che riesca a farvi crescere in educazione e rispetto degli altri".



Doveva proprio ignorarli.

E lo dico sapendo che anche io a volte mi sono lasciato andare (non con lui).

Quindi non mi permetto di fare la morale a nessuno, né a quelli che esultavano agli infortuni di Balotelli, né a chi come me ha augurato di spaccarsi tutto a Sosa.
Tutto questo sapendo che comunque un miliardario infortunato resta comunque un miliardario


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

E a chi sperava che Berlusconi ci lasciasse le penne per liberare il Milan cosa diciamo?O idem verso Galliani...non avevo visto tutta questa indignazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E a chi sperava che Berlusconi ci lasciasse le penne per liberare il Milan cosa diciamo?O idem verso Galliani...non avevo visto tutta questa indignazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Non ho mai augurato infortuni a nessuno, ma non sono certo un ipocrita e visto che LUI ha rinnovato sapendo che i tifosi lo detestavano allora se per vederlo finalmente lontano dal Milan devo sperare in un infortunio ben venga..se se ne andava via in estate gli avrei augurato solo del bene, ma visto che ha deciso di rimanere infischiandosene dei tifosi, di NOI, ora non faccia (come sempre) la vittima..

Capitan piagnisteo...

Stai fuori più possibile, così almeno il tuo stipendio lo risparmiamo visto che ce lo paga la fifa, e almeno non stai in campo a fare danni

PS: l'unica cosa assurda di questa vicenda è cosa ci faccia ancora in nazionale sto scandalo di giocatore


----------



## koti (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *E a chi sperava che Berlusconi ci lasciasse le penne per liberare il Milan cosa diciamo?O idem verso Galliani*...non avevo visto tutta questa indignazione.


Quasi tutti diciamo.

Niente contro Montolivo e un po mi dispiace si sia fatto male, ma se fosse capitato a gente che entra in campo passeggiando conducendo una vita più da isola dei famosi che da atleta non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto un loro infortunio (anche perchè indirettamente insultano maglia e tifosi). Fortuna che adesso questa gente se ne è andata dal Milan.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che qualcuno gli abbia augurato la morte qua dentro, altrimenti lo staff avrebbe già agito di conseguenza. Io gli auguro di riprendersi, ma una volta fatto che vada lontano dal Milan perché abbiamo bisogno di CAMPIONI.



Nessuno gli ha augurato la morte qui dentro ma l'infortunio si. Devo necessariamente ricordarti la pioggia di messaggi di utenti che esultavano sapendo che sarebbe stato fuori 6 mesi per l'infortunio al ginocchio?
Se puoi tu eri tra quelli, inutile che continuano a parlarne, no?


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai augurato infortuni a nessuno, ma non sono certo un ipocrita e visto che LUI ha rinnovato sapendo che i tifosi lo detestavano allora se per vederlo finalmente lontano dal Milan devo sperare in un infortunio ben venga..se se ne andava via in estate gli avrei augurato solo del bene, ma visto che ha deciso di rimanere infischiandosene dei tifosi, di NOI, ora non faccia (come sempre) la vittima..
> 
> Capitan piagnisteo...
> 
> ...



No aspetta, fammi capire.....sai com'è, oggi è Lunedì e potrei aver mal interpretato le tue parole:
mi stai dicendo che lui non avrebbe dovuto rinnovare col Milan perché i tifosi erano contrari? Ma ci credi anche alle assurdità che dici?
Fammi sapere se quando rinnovi il contratto presso l'azienda per cui lavori, chiedi prima il consenso ai tuoi colleghi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

In ogni caso questo giocatore è uno sfregio alla nostra gloriosa fascia di capitano e questa sembra davvero l'unica maniera per non vederlo in campo..purtroppo non abbiamo rimpiazzi prontissimi al momento (grazie condor): situazione davvero grottesca...
Detto questo dispiace immensamente, *umanamente parlando*...sportivamente non me ne può fregare di meno (con tutti i pro e i contro).


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2016)

io ho sperato e gli ho augurato infortuni...sono cattivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io ho sperato e gli ho augurato infortuni...sono cattivo.


----------



## Black (10 Ottobre 2016)

detto che la morte non si augura a nessuno (e nemmeno gli infortuni), complimenti a Montolivo per il post molto "diplomatico". Questo però non cambia nulla sul valore del giocatore, cesso è e cesso resta. Per quanto mi riguarda quando torna può accomodarsi in panchina. Spero che per Gennaio possa arrivare il vero titolare in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Per me più che l'augurare queste cose a un qualsiasi giocatore, è più grave che il fatto che un giocatore non sia da Milan spinga la gente a sentirsi giustificata di augurare queste cose. Il 99% della rosa ad eccezione di Donnarumma non giocherebbe in un grande Milan. Dobbiamo augurarci direttamente che qualcuno metta una bomba a milanello? 

Poi se i tifosi si sentono più tranquilli senza la sua presenza in campo è un motivo in più per non cadere in queste bassezze, lasciar perdere e concentrarsi a maggior ragione a sostenere la squadra in campo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Ottobre 2016)

In effetti Montolivo non ha colpe. Gli allenatori (Prandelli, Conte, Miha, Montella, Ventura, Inzaghi...) lo hanno sempre schierato in campo ed è stato fatto anche capitano. A me non piace come giocatore ma in questo Milan (intendo prima di questa stagione) di certo non sfigurava (con tutti i cessi che hanno giocato...). Non ho mai augurato la morte a nessuno (forse solo a Raiola...) ma ultimamente speravo in qualche infortunio (Abate e Montolivo) per vedere in campo qualche ''faccia'' nuova.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai augurato infortuni a nessuno, ma non sono certo un ipocrita e visto che LUI ha rinnovato sapendo che i tifosi lo detestavano allora se per vederlo finalmente lontano dal Milan devo sperare in un infortunio ben venga..se se ne andava via in estate gli avrei augurato solo del bene, ma visto che ha deciso di rimanere infischiandosene dei tifosi, di NOI, ora non faccia (come sempre) la vittima..
> 
> Capitan piagnisteo...
> 
> ...



Uno dovrebbe non rinnovare e quindi smettere di fare il proprio lavoro (quantomeno per un certo periodo di tempo), rinunciare ai soldi perché i tifosi lo detestano? Ma ti rendi conto di che cavolata hai scritto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

No, la morte no, dai. Neanche io gliel'ho mai augurata (mi sembra). Gli infortuni, invece, sì, gliel'ho augurati e spero che questo possa mettere anche fine alla sua carriera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> No aspetta, fammi capire.....sai com'è, oggi è Lunedì e potrei aver mal interpretato le tue parole:
> mi stai dicendo che lui non avrebbe dovuto rinnovare col Milan perché i tifosi erano contrari? Ma ci credi anche alle assurdità che dici?
> Fammi sapere se quando rinnovi il contratto presso l'azienda per cui lavori, chiedi prima il consenso ai tuoi colleghi.



Ma che razza di esempio fai? Ma sei serio? A parte chi io in un luogo di lavoro dove tutti mi detestassero non ci rimarrei, e mi farei pure due domande..ma qui mica erano i compagni di squadra a non volerlo..

Montolivo fa il calciatore (si fa per dire) e non il ragioniere, i tifosi sono quelli che indirettamente gli pagano il pane..se tu rinnovi sapendo che il 90% dei tifosi ti detesta e vuole che te ne vai poi fai male a lamentarti se questi tifosi ti insultano, perché te la sei cercata..

Se era un uomo cambiava squadra e andava a farsi ben volere altrove, siccome sa di essere una pippa e che se mollava il Milan al massimo ambiva al genoa (con stipendio dimezzato) è rimasto pur sapendo di essere odiato..

Ha scelto i soldi in cambio dell'odio, i soldi li prende..quindi si cucca pure il mio odio (sportivo) e il mio disprezzo (umano)..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Uno dovrebbe non rinnovare e quindi smettere di fare il proprio lavoro (quantomeno per un certo periodo di tempo), rinunciare ai soldi perché i tifosi lo detestano? Ma ti rendi conto di che cavolata hai scritto?



Ma quale smettere di fare il suo lavoro..si trovava un'altra realtà adatta al suo livello mediocre (quindi roba tipo Genoa o giù di lì)..ha preferito rimanere per la grana che gli ha dato fester e che altrove non avrebbe mai pigliato..

Mi fa ridere sta difesa immonda di questo fallito, quasi quasi mi vado a rileggere tutto il post su Montolivo nella sezione giocatori e vediamo quanti "sostenitori" del capitone ci trovo là...


----------



## wfiesso (10 Ottobre 2016)

A me pare che stia esagerando, almeno qui non ho letto messaggi di morte, ci mancherebbe, ma infortuni si, ovvio che spiace per l'uomo, ma da milanista alla notizia di 6 mesi senza di lui non posso che esultare, sono cattivo, maledetto, o quel che volete, ma non rinnego la mia esultanza, e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale smettere di fare il suo lavoro..si trovava un'altra realtà adatta al suo livello mediocre (quindi roba tipo Genoa o giù di lì)..ha preferito rimanere per la grana che gli ha dato fester e che altrove non avrebbe mai pigliato..
> 
> Mi fa ridere sta difesa immonda di questo fallito, quasi quasi mi vado a rileggere tutto il post su Montolivo nella sezione giocatori e vediamo quanti "sostenitori" del capitone ci trovo là...



 sai code di paglia che uscirebbero?


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di esempio fai? Ma sei serio? A parte chi io in un luogo di lavoro dove tutti mi detestassero non ci rimarrei, e mi farei pure due domande..ma qui mica erano i compagni di squadra a non volerlo..
> 
> Montolivo fa il calciatore (si fa per dire) e non il ragioniere, i tifosi sono quelli che indirettamente gli pagano il pane..se tu rinnovi sapendo che il 90% dei tifosi ti detesta e vuole che te ne vai poi fai male a lamentarti se questi tifosi ti insultano, perché te la sei cercata..
> 
> ...



Credo che tu non abbia la minima idea del significato di "uomo"....
se avesse deciso di andarsene per i tifosi non avrebbe dimostrato di essere un uomo, ma un codardo.
Lui è rimasto.....tu continua pure ad augurargli gli infortuni, intanto lui rimane il capitano del Milan. Buona giornata


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale smettere di fare il suo lavoro..si trovava un'altra realtà adatta al suo livello mediocre (quindi roba tipo Genoa o giù di lì)..ha preferito rimanere per la grana che gli ha dato fester e che altrove non avrebbe mai pigliato..



Certo, vorrei vedere una qualsiasi persona rifiutare un lavoro (perché di questo si tratta, lavoro..) andare a guadagnare meno per gli insulti di quattro imbecilli. Ma per cortesia..


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, la morte no, dai. Neanche io gliel'ho mai augurata (mi sembra). Gli infortuni, invece, sì, gliel'ho augurati e spero che questo possa mettere anche fine alla sua carriera.




vantatene...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che qualcuno gli abbia augurato la morte qua dentro, altrimenti lo staff avrebbe già agito di conseguenza. Io gli auguro di riprendersi, ma una volta fatto che vada lontano dal Milan perché abbiamo bisogno di CAMPIONI.



Esatto, e oltretutto mi pare ingiusto equiparare le due cose, ovvero l'augurio di una frattura con quello di una rapida dipartita terrena. 
È vivo, per fortuna, ed ha avuto un "semplice" problema fisico, non faccia la vittima.


----------



## sballotello (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E a chi sperava che Berlusconi ci lasciasse le penne per liberare il Milan cosa diciamo?O idem verso Galliani...non avevo visto tutta questa indignazione.



infatti l'ipocrisia dilaga qua dentro e non.


----------



## sballotello (10 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, la morte no, dai. Neanche io gliel'ho mai augurata (mi sembra). Gli infortuni, invece, sì, gliel'ho augurati e spero che questo possa mettere anche fine alla sua carriera.


anche per me la stessa cosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Ottobre 2016)

Non gli abbiamo mai augurato la morte, quello che abbiamo detto è che lui sul campo di gioco e un MORTO..

Cmq quello che mi fa ridere e che adesso questo piccolo uomo altretanto cesso strapagato senza nessuna vergogna si fa passare per la povera è educata vittima.. davero patetico avere un capitano cosi, mi vergogno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E a chi sperava che Berlusconi ci lasciasse le penne per liberare il Milan cosa diciamo?O idem verso Galliani...non avevo visto tutta questa indignazione.


C'è stato un fiume di auguri per il presidente anche sul forum, altroché...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> vantatene...


No, non mi vanto di augurare infortuni: che senso avrebbe? Lo rivendico semmai, quello sì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Credo che tu non abbia la minima idea del significato di "uomo"....
> *se avesse deciso di andarsene per i tifosi non avrebbe dimostrato di essere un uomo, ma un codardo*.
> Lui è rimasto.....tu continua pure ad augurargli gli infortuni, intanto lui rimane il capitano del Milan. Buona giornata



Un uomo accetta i suoi limiti, invece un fallito si prende quello che non si merita; il capitone è rimasto per la grana sperando in un milan mediocre (perché in un milan serio lo sa che lui sarebbe in tribuna) in cui continuare a far finta di essere il capitano (non è la fascia regalata che ti fa capitano, è quanti ti seguono e nel suo caso è il 2% della rosa, cioé abate)..

Che uomo!!


----------



## sballotello (10 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non gli abbiamo mai augurato la morte, quello che abbiamo detto è che lui sul campo di gioco e un MORTO..
> 
> Cmq quello che mi fa ridere e che adesso questo piccolo uomo altretanto cesso strapagato senza nessuna vergogna si fa passare per la povera è educata vittima.. davero patetico avere un capitano cosi, mi vergogno.



è coerente..patetico dentro e fuori dal campo. per quanto mi riguarda ci puo' impiegare tutti e 3 gli anni per rimettersi in piedi fino alla scadenza del contratto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è stato un fiume di auguri per il presidente anche sul forum, altroché...



Un fiume con qualche bel macigno in mezzo....ricordo bene quando sembrava dovesse saltare tutto...non mi riferisco al solo intervento


----------



## InsideTheFire (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Ok bacchettarlo per le prestazioni (da schifo) in campo. Ma certe cose non si augurano a nessuno.


Mi aggrego a questa linea anche io e vale per tutti avversari compresi.
Sempre per tutti vale l'idea che se certe cose vengono dette o scritte nei tuoi confronti specie da chi è dalla tua stessa parte qualche dubbio me lo farei venire sul motivo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo, vorrei vedere una qualsiasi persona rifiutare un lavoro (perché di questo si tratta, lavoro..) andare a guadagnare meno per gli insulti di quattro imbecilli. Ma per cortesia..



4 imbecilli...il 90% dei tifosi della squadra di cui sei capitano...

In effetti nella storia del calcio non si sono mai visti calciatori andarsene perché i tifosi li detestavano..no no..mai...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Invece di fare la vittima e lanciare frecciate, si chieda perchè viene contestato e insultato in questa maniera, venendo considerato uno dei peggiori capitani della storia del Milan dal 1899.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 4 imbecilli...il 90% dei tifosi della squadra di cui sei capitano...
> 
> In effetti nella storia del calcio non si sono mai visti calciatori andarsene perché i tifosi li detestavano..no no..mai...



Succede di continuo...in ogni caso secondo me, se avesse almeno fatto un passo indietro rinunciando alla fascia di capitano, molti l'avrebbero visto con occhio quasi indifferente...invece, si tiene la fascia con un polso e grinta quasi da protozoo...è un disonore vederlo con quella fascia...è anche vero che in rosa non vedo giocatori con attitudini di comando tali da meritare la fascia...quindi saremmo punto e a capo..


----------



## Symon (10 Ottobre 2016)

Come al solito il web è pieno di dementi che non hanno un ***** da fare e che scrivono cose che li qualificano....
Auguri di pronta guarigione Riccardo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Succede di continuo...in ogni caso secondo me, se avesse almeno fatto un passo indietro rinunciando alla fascia di capitano, molti l'avrebbero visto con occhio quasi indifferente...invece, si tiene la fascia con un polso e grinta quasi da protozoo...è un disonore vederlo con quella fascia...è anche vero che in rosa non vedo giocatori con attitudini di comando tali da meritare la fascia...quindi saremmo punto e a capo..



Magari se lui e la banda di falliti non avessero remato contro seedorf per spalleggiare fester a quest'ora qualcosa di meglio ci sarebbe..
Io non dimentico le porcate combinate da sto signore..

Poi la cosa buffa è che a memoria io non gli ho mai augurato infortuni (forse sbaglio ma non credo di averlo mai fatto), però adesso sta levata di scudi mi da sui nervi..

Parliamo dell'uomo che incarna il decadimento morale e sportivo del Milan, il simbolo della trasformazione in squadretta, un capitano che in carriera non ha vinto nessun trofeo, ZERO

Magari invece tra chi ora lo difende solo perché si è lamentato ci sono persone che gli hanno augurato di tutto..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari se lui e la banda di falliti non avessero remato contro seedorf per spalleggiare fester a quest'ora qualcosa di meglio ci sarebbe..
> Io non dimentico le porcate combinate da sto signore..
> 
> Poi la cosa buffa è che a memoria io non gli ho mai augurato infortuni (forse sbaglio ma non credo di averlo mai fatto), però adesso sta levata di scudi mi da sui nervi..
> ...



Mamma mia ricordo ancora il caso Montolivo-Seedorf...robe da pazzi! Per non parlare di Abate...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 4 imbecilli...il 90% dei tifosi della squadra di cui sei capitano...
> 
> In effetti nella storia del calcio non si sono mai visti calciatori andarsene perché i tifosi li detestavano..no no..mai...



Ma chi? Fai esempi.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, sui social, ha parlato del proprio infortunio lanciando un messaggio a chi lo ha insultato anche dopo l'infortunio. Ecco le parole del centrocampista:"Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno avuto un pensiero per me. E' stato bello ricevere tanti attestati di stima. Una carezza a tutti quelli che mi hanno augurato la rottura della tibia, del perone, di tutti i legamenti e la morte. Con l'augurio che riesca a farvi crescere in educazione e rispetto degli altri".


Ha ragione. Uno può anche essere un cesso forte ma sperare che si faccia male o muoia è da incivili.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Ottobre 2016)

Probabilmente tu non meriteresti di fare nemmeno il magazziniere nel Milan, ma se ti offrissero un contratto per indossare quella maglia che faresti? rifiuteresti perché non ti sentiresti all'altezza? ma di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Fai esempi.



Non ho certo tempo di mettermi qui a farti la lista..ma puoi star certo che è pieno..del resto è pure normale..ma chi è lo sciroccato che sta in una squadra dove lo fischiano ad ogni pallone che tocca?
Ripeto, lui è rimasto solo perché non aveva alternative di livello nemmeno paragonabile al Milan, specie economico..avrei proprio voluto vedere se la Juve davvero si fosse fatta viva con un contratto simile se rimaneva....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2016)

San siro è uno stadio molto esigente e i tifosi sono abituati molto ma molto bene. Facesse un pò di autocritica il signor montolivo relativamente al trattamento che gli riservano i SUOI tifosi!!!
Se cosi non fosse nel milan potrebbero giocare tutti e invece non è affatto cosi. Si potrebbe chiedere a gilardino, giusto per fare un esempio , cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del milan. Il gila però capi che il suo tempo al milan era finito e spinse lui per primo per la cessione. Ecco, se riccardo ha capito che è impossibile per lui giocare in un tal contesto perchè ha firmato il rinnovo? Ha voluto intraprendere questa sfida?? Bene, sta a lui tramutare i fischi in applausi. In fin dei conti gli scarpini lui li ha e il campo lo calca lui , perchè non mette una bella bomba al sette e non tramuta ogni fischio in applausi? Perchè non ricama calcio in mediana e non si conquista l'amore dei suoi fan?? Ah ecco, forse sono domande un pò troppo imbarazzanti. 
Le offese personali sono comunque sempre da evitare e censurare ma i fischi fanno parte del gioco e se li deve prendere.
Mi spiace per l'infortunio e gli auguro una pronta guarigione , il male non si augura mai a nessuno ma da tifoso rossonero sono stato abituato a centrocampisti di ben altro spessore. 
Le offese sui social sono pure da criticare ma è un malcostume troppo diffuso. Ma è anche penalmente perseguibile ...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho certo tempo di mettermi qui a farti la lista..ma puoi star certo che è pieno..del resto è pure normale..ma chi è lo sciroccato che sta in una squadra dove lo fischiano ad ogni pallone che tocca?
> Ripeto, lui è rimasto solo perché non aveva alternative di livello nemmeno paragonabile al Milan, specie economico..avrei proprio voluto vedere se la Juve davvero si fosse fatta viva con un contratto simile se rimaneva....



Non ti ho certo chiesto di farmi una lista, ti ho chiesto di fare qualche nome. Non è che non hai voglia, è che di giocatori che se ne sono andati esclusivamente perché venivano fischiati dal proprio club non ce n'è traccia perché è una cosa fuori dal mondo. Ti faccio un esempio: tu fai il commesso in un negozio, il proprietario è felice di come lavori, ma metà dei clienti del negozio è insoddisfatta, nonostante ciò il proprietario continua a darti fiducia e, anzi, ti aumenta la paga. Ecco, tu a questo punto non accetteresti e addirittura arriveresti a lasciare questo lavoro? Dai, su, è un discorso che non esiste. Io non dovrei fare una cosa soltanto perché non piace ad altre persone? Ma per carità, siamo seri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> *Probabilmente tu non meriteresti di fare nemmeno il magazziniere nel Milan*, ma se ti offrissero un contratto per indossare quella maglia che faresti? rifiuteresti perché non ti sentiresti all'altezza? ma di cosa stai parlando?



Già il tuo tono ti qualifica, ma ti rispondo lo stesso così magari ci arrivi a capire: qui non parliamo di un poveraccio morto di fame che gli arriva l'occasione della vita, non parliamo del Traoré di turno..qui parliamo di uno che sta al Milan da 4 anni, in quattro anni a parte aver fatto pietà nel 90% delle partite non ha mai dimostrato alcun impegno concreto o carisma degno di nota, a scadenza contratto con tutto il popolo rossonero che prega che tu te ne vada se hai un minimo di amor proprio non rinnovi e ti cerchi altro..lui invece ha scelto di rimanere, sapeva già che era odiato, non lo scopre ora..quindi ha poco da lamentarsi, se l'è cercata


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non ti ho certo chiesto di farmi una lista, ti ho chiesto di fare qualche nome. Non è che non hai voglia, è che di giocatori che se ne sono andati esclusivamente perché venivano fischiati dal proprio club non ce n'è traccia perché è una cosa fuori dal mondo. Ti faccio un esempio: tu fai il commesso in un negozio, il proprietario è felice di come lavori, ma metà dei clienti del negozio è insoddisfatta, nonostante ciò il proprietario continua a darti fiducia e, anzi, ti aumenta la paga. Ecco, tu a questo punto non accetteresti e addirittura arriveresti a lasciare questo lavoro? Dai, su, è un discorso che non esiste. Io non dovrei fare una cosa soltanto perché non piace ad altre persone? Ma per carità, siamo seri.



allora facciamo l'esempio completo..tu sei il commesso di un negozio di Gucci (ma hai in banca già milioni di euro quindi il lavoro non ti serve per campare)..per ragioni oscure anche se non sei minimamente preparato al ruolo, non ti intendi molto di moda e parli a stento in italiano sei assunto in un importante punto vendita, ogni giorno quando sei a lavoro i clienti si lamentano della tua incapacità, sei in imbarazzo ogni volta che devi fare qualcosa perché palesemente non sei capace, in più ti hanno pure nominato capo commesso quindi dovresti anche coordinare il punto vendita ma non sai da che parte cominciare quindi quando la sera torni a casa ti senti una schifezza..ti scade il contratto di lavoro, puoi scegliere se continuare quel lavoro perché inspiegabilmente il tuo capo (che probabilmente è amico di tuo padre) ti rinnova oppure cercare un negozio più adatto a te, magari dove non ti è richiesto di parlare russo come un madre lingua e dove basta che col cliente sei gentile e non serve che hai competenze particolari..
Tu decidi di rimanere..il lunedì torni in negozio e....i clienti come succedeva prima di sputano dietro..
di chi è la colpa?


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ha assolutamente ragione ed è uscito con grandissima eleganza.

Può piacere o non piacere, giocare bene o male, ma bisogna smetterla con questa dannata ignoranza di tifare contro o augurare brutte cose. 

Cosa, stranamente, tipicamente italiana peraltro.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha assolutamente ragione ed è uscito con grandissima eleganza.
> 
> Può piacere o non piacere, giocare bene o male, ma bisogna smetterla con questa dannata ignoranza di tifare contro o augurare brutte cose.
> 
> *Cosa, stranamente, tipicamente italiana peraltro.*



Mah, in NBA l'ho visto fare decine di volte, anzi se ti prendono di mira sono anche più pesanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Mah, in NBA l'ho visto fare decine di volte, anzi se ti prendono di mira sono anche più pesanti.



La cosa tipica dell'italiano è lamentarsi di comportamenti che "succedono solo in italia"..all'estero non si è mai sentito di tifosi che insultano o augurano la morte a giocatori..nooo..così a memoria mi viene in mente il manichino di beckham impiccato ai bagni inglesi, o le maglie bruciate dei giocatori...ma succede solo in italia eh...


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> San siro è uno stadio molto esigente e i tifosi sono abituati molto ma molto bene. Facesse un pò di autocritica il signor montolivo relativamente al trattamento che gli riservano i SUOI tifosi!!!
> Se cosi non fosse nel milan potrebbero giocare tutti e invece non è affatto cosi. Si potrebbe chiedere a gilardino, giusto per fare un esempio , cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del milan. Il gila però capi che il suo tempo al milan era finito e spinse lui per primo per la cessione. Ecco, se riccardo ha capito che è impossibile per lui giocare in un tal contesto perchè ha firmato il rinnovo? Ha voluto intraprendere questa sfida?? Bene, sta a lui tramutare i fischi in applausi. In fin dei conti gli scarpini lui li ha e il campo lo calca lui , perchè non mette una bella bomba al sette e non tramuta ogni fischio in applausi? Perchè non ricama calcio in mediana e non si conquista l'amore dei suoi fan?? Ah ecco, forse sono domande un pò troppo imbarazzanti.
> Le offese personali sono comunque sempre da evitare e censurare ma i fischi fanno parte del gioco e se li deve prendere.
> Mi spiace per l'infortunio e gli auguro una pronta guarigione , il male non si augura mai a nessuno ma da tifoso rossonero sono stato abituato a centrocampisti di ben altro spessore.
> Le offese sui social sono pure da criticare ma è un malcostume troppo diffuso. Ma è anche penalmente perseguibile ...



Tutto vero...ma infatti io non l'ho mai sentito in questi anni attaccare chi lo fischia, perchè è lecito, giustamente lui attacca chi gli augurava ogni male e questo è inacettabile in qualunque campo, calcio compreso.


----------



## 1972 (10 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> San siro è uno stadio molto esigente e i tifosi sono abituati molto ma molto bene. Facesse un pò di autocritica il signor montolivo relativamente al trattamento che gli riservano i SUOI tifosi!!!
> Se cosi non fosse nel milan potrebbero giocare tutti e invece non è affatto cosi. Si potrebbe chiedere a gilardino, giusto per fare un esempio , cosa vuol dire indossare la maglia del milan. Il gila però capi che il suo tempo al milan era finito e spinse lui per primo per la cessione. Ecco, se riccardo ha capito che è impossibile per lui giocare in un tal contesto perchè ha firmato il rinnovo? Ha voluto intraprendere questa sfida?? Bene, sta a lui tramutare i fischi in applausi. In fin dei conti gli scarpini lui li ha e il campo lo calca lui , perchè non mette una bella bomba al sette e non tramuta ogni fischio in applausi? Perchè non ricama calcio in mediana e non si conquista l'amore dei suoi fan?? Ah ecco, forse sono domande un pò troppo imbarazzanti.
> Le offese personali sono comunque sempre da evitare e censurare ma i fischi fanno parte del gioco e se li deve prendere.
> Mi spiace per l'infortunio e gli auguro una pronta guarigione , il male non si augura mai a nessuno ma da tifoso rossonero sono stato abituato a centrocampisti di ben altro spessore.
> Le offese sui social sono pure da criticare ma è un malcostume troppo diffuso. Ma è anche penalmente perseguibile ...



tu sei stato abituato molto ma molto bene. quando io giravo per i campi della serie b a sostenere il milan -tipo cava dei tirreni- molti non erano nati o giocavano con i mattoncini della lego ( senza offesa ma solo a titolo umor). autocritica chiedetela anche agli altri componenti della rosa che non mi sembrano un manipolo de fenomeni. siete stati abituati ad andare a scuola in ferrari e ora che ci dovete andare in tram "ve rode er cu...ore". il mio concetto di tifo e' un po' diverso dal vostro..............


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Ottobre 2016)

Non si domanda perché la gente arriva a tanto?

E comunque sono frasi che vanno a nozze in un paese di perbenisti come l'Italia dove farà la figura del grandissimo, quando in realtà si è solamente rotto un legamento, non "lavorerà" 6 mesi e nel frattempo tirerà il suo stipendio di 3M. Che dramma eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Non si domanda perché la gente arriva a tanto?*
> 
> E comunque sono frasi che vanno a nozze in un paese di perbenisti come l'Italia dove farà la figura del grandissimo, quando in realtà si è solamente rotto un legamento, non "lavorerà" 6 mesi e nel frattempo tirerà il suo stipendio di 3M. Che dramma eh.


Ad alcuni sfugge che Paletta, Kucka, Antonelli, De Sciglio, ma anche Honda o Poli, non se li beccano gli stessi insulti che si prendono lui e quel camorrista di Abate.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad alcuni sfugge che Paletta, Kucka, Antonelli, De Sciglio, ma anche Honda o Poli, non se li beccano gli stessi insulti che si prendono lui e quel camorrista di Abate.



ma pure gente più scarsa di Montolivo stesso, negli anni, tipo Taiwo Mesbah Constant (forse solo Bonera ma anche in quel caso si trattava di un mafiosetto del gruppo degli italiani)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> ma pure gente più scarsa di Montolivo stesso, negli anni, tipo Taiwo Mesbah Constant (forse solo Bonera ma anche in quel caso si trattava di un mafiosetto del gruppo degli italiani)


Montolivo e Abate giocano sempre e comunque: è quello il problema. Giocano sempre e comunque perché sono protetti e sono le principali polpette del condor. Eh no, ma certe cose non si dicono, tifosi occasionali.


----------



## Giangy (10 Ottobre 2016)

Le offese e l'ignoranza purtroppo non è solo nel mondo del calcio, ma un po in qualsiasi cosa, specie qui in Italia è tipico. Sono sincero Montolivo non mi piace, però offendere non va bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> tu sei stato abituato molto ma molto bene. quando io giravo per i campi della serie b a sostenere il milan -tipo cava dei tirreni- molti non erano nati o giocavano con i mattoncini della lego ( senza offesa ma solo a titolo umor). autocritica chiedetela anche agli altri componenti della rosa che non mi sembrano un manipolo de fenomeni. siete stati abituati ad andare a scuola in ferrari e ora che ci dovete andare in tram "ve rode er cu...ore". il mio concetto di tifo e' un po' diverso dal vostro..............



Ho capito cosa intendi dire e posso anche essere parzialmente d'accordo con te. Solo parzialmente, ribadisco.
I propri beniamini andrebbero sempre sostenuti, come la propria squadra andrebbe sempre incitata e al termine della partita andrebbero comunque applauditi tutti coloro che sono scesi in campo.
Vincere non è per tutti ma è un privilegio per pochi. I valori dello sport sono altri e andrebbero inculcati ai più piccini .
Tutto ciò però in una società normale, tutto ciò in una società trasparente e che rispetta i tifosi. Quando parlo di tifosi 'abituati bene' non mi riferisco solo ai risultati raggiunti ma anche a una gestione societaria onesta e che rispetti i tifosi. Il milan degli ultimi 5 anni, ma potrei allargare l'arco temporale, tutto è stato fuorchè questo e allora un sostenitore del milan può e deve esprimere il proprio disappunto fischiando , perchè il giocattolo lo muove il tifoso con la sua passione.
Non posso criticare tutti come tu sostieni ma critico chi percepisce ingaggi da TOP PLAYER senza esserlo. Perchè in un club non si è tutti uguali ma ci sono calciatori dai quali è lecito chiedere di più perchè la leadership non si dimostra solo negli spot televisivi ma ancor prima in campo. Se poi un personaggio che percepisce sei miliardi del vecchio conio mi rende come un giocatorino qualsiasi ... e no eh qualcosa non funziona. E io il mio disappunto devo esprimerlo perchè gli altri club in quella 'fascia ingaggio' hanno atleti che vincono le partite da soli o quasi.


----------



## Doctore (10 Ottobre 2016)

Montolivo,bonera,abate,balotelli,pato e altri cessi che ora non ricordo il nome hanno avuto un trattamento di favore rispetto agli altri con la scusa dei loro stipendi ''dovevano giocare'' e non si poteva panchinare...la morte non si augura a nessuno ma fin che questa accozzaglia di raccomandati giocherà nel mio milan gli auguro infortuni fino alla fine del loro contratto.


----------



## 1972 (10 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi dire e posso anche essere parzialmente d'accordo con te. Solo parzialmente, ribadisco.
> I propri beniamini andrebbero sempre sostenuti, come la propria squadra andrebbe sempre incitata e al termine della partita andrebbero comunque applauditi tutti coloro che sono scesi in campo.
> Vincere non è per tutti ma è un privilegio per pochi. I valori dello sport sono altri e andrebbero inculcati ai più piccini .
> Tutto ciò però in una società normale, tutto ciò in una società trasparente e che rispetta i tifosi. Quando parlo di tifosi 'abituati bene' non mi riferisco solo ai risultati raggiunti ma anche a una gestione societaria onesta e che rispetti i tifosi. Il milan degli ultimi 5 anni, ma potrei allargare l'arco temporale, tutto è stato fuorchè questo e allora un sostenitore del milan può e deve esprimere il proprio disappunto fischiando , perchè il giocattolo lo muove il tifoso con la sua passione.
> Non posso criticare tutti come tu sostieni ma critico chi percepisce ingaggi da TOP PLAYER senza esserlo. Perchè in un club non si è tutti uguali ma ci sono calciatori dai quali è lecito chiedere di più perchè la leadership non si dimostra solo negli spot televisivi ma ancor prima in campo. Se poi un personaggio che percepisce sei miliardi del vecchio conio mi rende come un giocatorino qualsiasi ... e no eh qualcosa non funziona. E io il mio disappunto devo esprimerlo perchè gli altri club in quella 'fascia ingaggio' hanno atleti che vincono le partite da soli o quasi.



se prendi come riferimento gli ultimi 5 anni fai una analisi critica che non risponde al vero. prova a farla dal giorno in cui il milan era di fatto una societa' fallita. se a milanello non fossero atterrati elicotteri tutti tempestati di gioielli oggi anziche' il milan tiferesti l'inter ( senza offesa eh)


----------



## Doctore (10 Ottobre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> se prendi come riferimento gli ultimi 5 anni fai una analisi critica che non risponde al vero. prova a farla dal giorno in cui il milan era di fatto una societa' fallita. se a milanello non fossero atterrati elicotteri tutti tempestati di gioielli oggi anziche' il milan tiferesti l'inter ( senza offesa eh)



cosa c entra scusa?


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Ottobre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> tu sei stato abituato molto ma molto bene. quando io giravo per i campi della serie b a sostenere il milan -tipo cava dei tirreni- molti non erano nati o giocavano con i mattoncini della lego ( senza offesa ma solo a titolo umor). autocritica chiedetela anche agli altri componenti della rosa che non mi sembrano un manipolo de fenomeni. siete stati abituati ad andare a scuola in ferrari e ora che ci dovete andare in tram "ve rode er cu...ore". il mio concetto di tifo e' un po' diverso dal vostro..............



E secondo tu cosa dobbiamo fare? Dopo 3-4 anni di pazienza continuare ad sostenere, applaudire ad ogni errore e negligenza di questo mediocre senza vergogna?? Tu sai quello che ha fatto con Seedorf questo educato e rispettoso ragazzo???

Guarda che tutto ha un limite anche nel calcio e questo capitano di cartone con noi non ha più nessun credito, perche semplicemente HA FALLITO, perche non ha la personalità per giocare nel Milan, perche atleticamente e bollito, perche tecnicamente e un mediocre.. un vero uomo sa riconoscere questo e sa bene che il calcio è cosi, la pressione c'e sempre e sopratutto ad questo livello, questo E IL MILAN e non mi interessa quello che era con Farina, con elicotteri o senza elicotteri questo è il Milan oggi, quindi non si scherza.


----------



## rossonerosempre (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fosse dipeso da me se superava i 6 mesi d'infortunio gli avrei rescisso subito il contratto. Mi fa ridere che adesso spuntano fuori tutti sti perbenisti. Se hanno memoria corta che si andassero a rivedere un pò di partite passate, buttate tutte per colpa sua perchè non è capace a fare un passaggio decente. Come fai a fare titolare fisso con la fascia di capitano pergiunta uno che non sa dribblare, non sa fare i colpi di testa è lento sia a muoversi che a fare i passaggi, non ha visione di gioco! L'anno scorso manco una verticalizzazione con Mihajlovic a dir poco osceno. Io penso che dà l'impressione di un raccomandato agli occhi dei tifosi, poi è logico che chi sclera augura infortuni a lui e cose belle a chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto.


----------



## rossonerosempre (11 Ottobre 2016)

Inoltre l'anno scorso ci siamo liberati di Cerci fischiato a furore di popolo, la stesa sorte toccava pure a lui. Se a gennaio avessero preso un altro centrocampista al posto suo secondo me stavamo un paio di posizioni avanti a fine campionato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Ottobre 2016)

Montolivo ha perso l'ennesima occasione per stare zitto. Il vittimismo è un suo cavallo di battaglia... non basta avere un contratto con il Milan per essere amato dai tifosi. Sostenere il contrario(in questo calcio!!!) mi lascia basito.. nessuno poi gli augura di morire, ma augurarsi di non vederlo più in campo credo sia un diritto, no?! Io sono contento che per sei mesi non lo vedró.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> se prendi come riferimento gli ultimi 5 anni fai una analisi critica che non risponde al vero. prova a farla dal giorno in cui il milan era di fatto una societa' fallita. se a milanello non fossero atterrati elicotteri tutti tempestati di gioielli oggi anziche' il milan tiferesti l'inter ( senza offesa eh)



Sul forum abbiamo più volte discusso di questo tema e il 99% la pensiamo grosso modo allo stesso modo. E cioè : se con la stessa lungimiranza e programmazione con le quali si è operato quando vi erano i soldoni cash si fosse guardata in faccia la realtà nel momento in cui le risorse andavano via via finendo allora forse non avremmo fatto la figura di un 'imbucato' alla festa che non gli appartiene ma il destino ci avrebbe riservato altro. Nessuno chiede trofei ogni anno ma programmazione e trasparenza nella gestione le pretendiamo. Un tifoso che ama il milan non può non pretendere ciò . Non siamo passati ad essere dalla società più ricca, ecco il punto focale, quella più sventurata ma dalla società più organizzata siamo diventati una compagnia di idioti.
Eravamo il club modello per organizzazione capillare, siamo diventati una società amatoriale gestita da un solo personaggio in base alle sue folli idee. Sarò sempre grato a berlusconi e mi ritengo un tifoso fortunato ma, premesso che dalla gestione milan ne ha guadagnato pure lui e tantissimo, giusto per non farlo passare come il solo benefattore di turno, ma l'ultima fase della sua presidenza non ha cancellato le vittorie ma ha messo a dura prova la pazienza e l'amore dei tifosi e, ti ripeto, non perchè non ci ha più messo vagonate di soldi ma perchè non si è rinnovato e non ha rinnovato il club. 
I bilanci si fanno su tutta la gestione ma nel calcio chi si ferma è perso. Noi ci siamo fermati. Impensabile che un club come il milan , che esisteva e vinceva pure prima del ciclo berlusconi, sia ridotto a una roba allucinante che suscita ilarità da parte di tutti.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

Montolivo non merita di essere additato come il responsabile dello sfascio del Milan degli ultimi anni, non ne ho mai compreso il motivo visto che la situazione in cui siamo ha una responsabilità chiara ed evidente nella proprietà e nella dirigenza, ma in primis nella dirigenza visto che alla fine i milioni sono usciti quasi sempre.
Il teorema che siccome lui sia capitano e sia appoggiato da Fester non mi tange, è un po' come qualcuno che mi fa notare che al prossimo referendum casa pound e l'ANPI potrebbero votare allo stesso modo. Ma cosa c'entra?

Detto questo valuto le sue prestazioni con obiettività ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti che dopo un buon inizio si sia perso, ma per tanti motivi.
E' stato usato come tappabuchi ora qua e ora la, in una squadra alla deriva dove i pezzi migliori venivano venduti, i nuovi non sono buoni nemmeno per la panca, ha avuto un gravissimo infortunio (ora un altro) ed ha galleggiato in un team grande solo a parole in cui gli allenatori venivano incensati e cacciati nel giro di mesi, i giocatori (tutti) fornivano prestazioni imbarazzanti salvo poi trasformarsi in meglio appena se ne andavano.
Mi chiedo chi abbia brillato tra i giocatori in questi anni di mediocrità e di mediocri.
Assommare su di lui tutto l'odio, il rancore represso, la rabbia ed il livore di questa situazione non ha davvero senso, mi pare irrazionale ed infantile.
Come non ha senso augurargli di smettere di giocare per via dell'infortunio.

Dunque è lecito ambire ad avere proprietà, dirigenti e team migliori, è auspicabile che ciò accada ma non ha senso tutto questo.

Per questo mi auguro che Montolivo si riprenda, possa ritrovare un club nuovo, un allenatore con alternative (dunque in grado di panchinarlo quando offre prestazioni oscene) e dei tifosi più maturi.


----------



## Doctore (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Montolivo non merita di essere additato come il responsabile dello sfascio del Milan degli ultimi anni, non ne ho mai compreso il motivo visto che la situazione in cui siamo ha una responsabilità chiara ed evidente nella proprietà e nella dirigenza, ma in primis nella dirigenza visto che alla fine i milioni sono usciti quasi sempre.
> *Il teorema che siccome lui sia capitano e sia appoggiato da Fester non mi tange, è un po' come qualcuno che mi fa notare che al prossimo referendum casa pound e l'ANPI potrebbero votare allo stesso modo. Ma cosa c'entra?*
> 
> Detto questo valuto le sue prestazioni con obiettività ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti che dopo un buon inizio si sia perso, ma per tanti motivi.
> ...


Questo è il punto...al milan di giocatori scarsi c'e ne sono stati tanti ma alcuni erano diversamente scarsi...e si meritano tutto il nostro odio.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Montolivo non merita di essere additato come il responsabile dello sfascio del Milan degli ultimi anni, non ne ho mai compreso il motivo visto che la situazione in cui siamo ha una responsabilità chiara ed evidente nella proprietà e nella dirigenza, ma in primis nella dirigenza visto che alla fine i milioni sono usciti quasi sempre.
> Il teorema che siccome lui sia capitano e sia appoggiato da Fester non mi tange, è un po' come qualcuno che mi fa notare che al prossimo referendum casa pound e l'ANPI potrebbero votare allo stesso modo. Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Detto questo valuto le sue prestazioni con obiettività ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti che dopo un buon inizio si sia perso, ma per tanti motivi.
> ...


In un centrocampo totalmente da rottamare però il top a livello di ingaggio lo percepisce lui. E' cosi assurdo pretendere di più da chi guadagna di più perchè considerato un top player??? Senza andare a sindacare nel rapporto molto intimo che il nostro capitano ha con Galliani, il motivo è essenzialmente questo. In questa fascia d'ingaggio, come appunto quella di capitan montolivo, non si può giocare scolastico e da mediocre ma si deve incidere. Nelle nostre squadre rivali giocatori che percepiscono quanto montolivo o meno fanno girare un centrocampo o vincono le partite da soli. E cosi assurdo pretendere in prestazioni per quanto ti pagano/considerano?? Altrimenti in un reparto ci imbottiamo di giocatori mediocri e con ingaggi bassi e nessuno può pretendere nulla (la differenza tra una piccola e una grande non è questa? top giocatori in top club!! Siamo forse una pseudo big??). Ecco perchè tutti fischiano/criticano montolivo, honda, bacca, bertolacci, abate. Sono loro i nostri top giocatori per ingaggio e alcuni di loro sono stati confermati come tali nei fatti(rinnovo sistematico). Il perchè non lo sappiamo ma il rendimento lo pretendiamo e devono dare più di un locatelli altrimenti pensare male diviene lecito perchè nel calcio la sentenza dovrebbe emanarla sempre il campo. Rinnovare a 3 mln annui per tre anni a montolivo vuol dire che tu nei fatti riconosci quanto fatto e continui a puntare su di lui. Nel momento in cui si è rinnovato il suo contratto automaticamente si è deciso che non sarebbe arrivato nessuno ma sarebbe stato ancora lui il nostro perno e la nostra mente. E guarda che sul mercato ce ne sono tanti centrocampisti che con quell'ingaggio( ingaggio=valore del giocatore) farebbero girare un reparto.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In un centrocampo totalmente da rottamare però il top a livello di ingaggio lo percepisce lui. E' cosi assurdo pretendere di più da chi guadagna di più perchè considerato un top player??? Senza andare a sindacare nel rapporto molto intimo che il nostro capitano ha con Galliani, il motivo è essenzialmente questo. In questa fascia d'ingaggio, come appunto quella di capitan montolivo, non si può giocare scolastico e da mediocre ma si deve incidere. Nelle nostre squadre rivali giocatori che percepiscono quanto montolivo o meno fanno girare un centrocampo o vincono le partite da soli. E cosi assurdo pretendere in prestazioni per quanto ti pagano/considerano?? Altrimenti in un reparto ci imbottiamo di giocatori mediocri e con ingaggi bassi e nessuno può pretendere nulla (la differenza tra una piccola e una grande non è questa? top giocatori in top club!! Siamo forse una pseudo big??). Ecco perchè tutti fischiano/criticano montolivo, honda, bacca, bertolacci, abate. Sono loro i nostri top giocatori per ingaggio e alcuni di loro sono stati confermati come tali nei fatti(rinnovo sistematico). Il perchè non lo sappiamo ma il rendimento lo pretendiamo e devono dare più di un locatelli altrimenti pensare male diviene lecito perchè nel calcio la sentenza dovrebbe emanarla sempre il campo. Rinnovare a 3 mln annui per tre anni a montolivo vuol dire che tu nei fatti riconosci quanto fatto e continui a puntare su di lui. Nel momento in cui si è rinnovato il suo contratto automaticamente si è deciso che non sarebbe arrivato nessuno ma sarebbe stato ancora lui il nostro perno e la nostra mente. E guarda che sul mercato ce ne sono tanti centrocampisti che con quell'ingaggio( ingaggio=valore del giocatore) farebbero girare un reparto.



Si ma guarda che sono tutte responsabilità della dirigenza, come della vendita di Ibra e Tiago o dell'ingaggio di Vangioni.
Inutile che poi mi lamento con l'errore, il problema è chi decide.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si ma guarda che sono tutte responsabilità della dirigenza, come della vendita di Ibra e Tiago o dell'ingaggio di Vangioni.
> Inutile che poi mi lamento con l'errore, il problema è chi decide.



Hamsik a napoli (fascia A del club per ingaggi) percepisce 3,5 mln e fa girare una squadra, montolivo percepisce quasi lo stesso stipendio ma tutto fa girare fuorchè la squadra. Ecco l'errore di fondo : il milan spaccia e paga per top giocatori elementi che non lo sono. Allo stesso ingaggio potremmo avere in rosa elementi forti, altro che montolivo. E se il signor montolivo gioca come uno che dovrebbe percepire 0,5 lo fischio eccome!!! E chi lo difende vuol dire che riconosce in lui il piu forte, la nostra guida. Per me lui rappresenta l'equivoco di questo milan, basterebbe un pò curiosare negli ingaggi dei club di serie A per capire un pò di cose. La dirigenza ha le sue colpe , sono d'accordo con te. E considera che nel nostro monte ingaggi sono state messe molte toppe perchè fino a due anni fa..... c'era da mettersi le mani nei capelli. 
Guarda che un ingaggio come quello del capitano rapportato al suo rendimento ancor prima che innervosire i tifosi spacca lo spogliatoio. Vedrai al primo grande centrocampista che porteranno i cinesi che cosa succederà : subito il procuratore di turno punterà il dito sull'ingaggio di montolivo e farà i dovuti confronti. Non siamo più il milan che può permettersi de napoli in tribuna o papin in panca, chi guadagna di più dovrebbe dare di più. Dovrebbe.


----------



## Victorss (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco aspettavo. Mi mancava il solito perbenismo all'italiana con tanto di "all'estero queste cose non succedonohhh!1!1!".
Io non ho mai augurato ne infortuni ne la morte a Montolivo ma adesso dobbiamo stare qua a piangere per qualche insulto su internet (neanche dal vivo) ad una persona che starà a casa dal lavoro per 6 mesi a causa di un infortunio, che comunque non pregiudicherà la sua condizione di vita, e percepirà il suo lauto stipendio da TRE MILIONI DI EURO NETTI puntualmente?
Ma per favore! Ma chi se ne frega, è un personaggio pubblico e se è così odiato non è che son tutti scemi qualche colpa l'avrà anche lui, si becchi gli insulti e non faccia la vittima. Ripeto, 3 MILIONI DI EURO NETTI prende questo, se non gli va bene che lo spernacchino su twitter che VADA A LAVORARE IN FABBRICA un paio di settimane poi ne riparliamo.
L'altra bella frase che ogni volta mi tocca leggere è "la morte non si augura a nessuno"..eh sì eh..proprio a nessuno, ma neanche al figlio di nessuno che ammazza 10 donne, o che stupra una bambina..a nessuno eh..
Ma per cortesia, io a gente come Berlusconi o Bush e altri la morte la auguro eccome, anzi gioirò quando accadrà.
Concordo che forse su Montolivo è esagerato augurare la morte però chissene frega, qualcuno l'ha augurata pure a me di certo non ne ho fatto un caso nazionale.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In un centrocampo totalmente da rottamare però il top a livello di ingaggio lo percepisce lui. E' cosi assurdo pretendere di più da chi guadagna di più perchè considerato un top player??? Senza andare a sindacare nel rapporto molto intimo che il nostro capitano ha con Galliani, il motivo è essenzialmente questo. In questa fascia d'ingaggio, come appunto quella di capitan montolivo, non si può giocare scolastico e da mediocre ma si deve incidere. Nelle nostre squadre rivali giocatori che percepiscono quanto montolivo o meno fanno girare un centrocampo o vincono le partite da soli. E cosi assurdo pretendere in prestazioni per quanto ti pagano/considerano?? Altrimenti in un reparto ci imbottiamo di giocatori mediocri e con ingaggi bassi e nessuno può pretendere nulla (la differenza tra una piccola e una grande non è questa? top giocatori in top club!! Siamo forse una pseudo big??). Ecco perchè tutti fischiano/criticano montolivo, honda, bacca, bertolacci, abate. Sono loro i nostri top giocatori per ingaggio e alcuni di loro sono stati confermati come tali nei fatti(rinnovo sistematico). Il perchè non lo sappiamo ma il rendimento lo pretendiamo e devono dare più di un locatelli altrimenti pensare male diviene lecito perchè nel calcio la sentenza dovrebbe emanarla sempre il campo. Rinnovare a 3 mln annui per tre anni a montolivo vuol dire che tu nei fatti riconosci quanto fatto e continui a puntare su di lui. Nel momento in cui si è rinnovato il suo contratto automaticamente si è deciso che non sarebbe arrivato nessuno ma sarebbe stato ancora lui il nostro perno e la nostra mente. E guarda che sul mercato ce ne sono tanti centrocampisti che con quell'ingaggio( ingaggio=valore del giocatore) farebbero girare un reparto.



Io nel calcio non vedo stipendi legati alle prestazioni ed i premi quando ci sono sono collettivi, e vanno comunque ad arricchire una torta ricca, sono un incentivo relativo.
E' lecito che non ti piaccia Montolivo e che tu preferisca altro, la questione è che se lui è ancora qui e gioca è perché alla fine non si sono create alternative, la dirigenza non le ha create o non le ha potute creare, chiamala incompetenza, sabotaggio o come ti pare.
Vale per lui ma vale anche per altri ruoli.
A me sinceramente di Montolivo importa il giusto, vada o venga, la questione è iniziare a programmare con attori di livello.
Lui è uno su 25 o quanti sono, non è che ci ha portati lui qua.
Poi sarà che al calcio io do l'importanza che merita, ossia io poi di avvilirmi per gente che tira 4 calci al pallone e prende milioni sperando che siano attaccati a causa e maglia non mi ci vedo proprio.
L'età dei sentimenti è finita da un pezzo.
Sveglia.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ecco aspettavo. Mi mancava il solito perbenismo all'italiana con tanto di "all'estero queste cose non succedonohhh!1!1!".
> Io non ho mai augurato ne infortuni ne la morte a Montolivo ma adesso dobbiamo stare qua a piangere per qualche insulto su internet (neanche dal vivo) ad una persona che starà a casa dal lavoro per 6 mesi a causa di un infortunio, che comunque non pregiudicherà la sua condizione di vita, e percepirà il suo lauto stipendio da TRE MILIONI DI EURO NETTI puntualmente?
> Ma per favore! Ma chi se ne frega, è un personaggio pubblico e se è così odiato non è che son tutti scemi qualche colpa l'avrà anche lui, si becchi gli insulti e non faccia la vittima. Ripeto, 3 MILIONI DI EURO NETTI prende questo, se non gli va bene che lo spernacchino su twitter che VADA A LAVORARE IN FABBRICA un paio di settimane poi ne riparliamo.
> L'altra bella frase che ogni volta mi tocca leggere è "la morte non si augura a nessuno"..eh sì eh..proprio a nessuno, ma neanche al figlio di nessuno che ammazza 10 donne, o che stupra una bambina..a nessuno eh..
> ...



Tu chiami perbenismo quello che io chiamo rispetto ed educazione.
Molto meglio il Perbenista del maleducato che poi magari diventa anche violento (e nel calcio io di violenza ne vedo ancora troppa, come di ignoranza) tra i due mali non ho dubbi a scegliere.
Occhio che il mio è un discorso generale e non legato alla tua persona, è solo ciò che penso.


----------



## Victorss (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Tu chiami perbenismo quello che io chiamo rispetto ed educazione.
> Molto meglio il Perbenista del maleducato che poi magari diventa anche violento (e nel calcio io di violenza ne vedo ancora troppa, come di ignoranza) tra i due mali non ho dubbi a scegliere.
> Occhio che il mio è un discorso generale e non legato alla tua persona, è solo ciò che penso.



Per me mettersi a disquisire se siano incivili o no persone che scrivono su internet insulti a un personaggio pubblico che guadagna milioni di euro all anno e che fa una vita da nababbo diventa stucchevole e perbenista.
Aldilà del fatto che io sono un po all'antica, nel senso che se uno si merita quattro vadavialcù non mi sento assolutamente maleducato ne incivile a somministrarglieli, vedo questa cosa degli insulti a Montolivo un po come quando a teatro se lo spettacolo fa schifo si tirano i pomodori e verdure di qualsivoglia genere. E' un modo come un altro per dirgli che fa schifo e non lo vogliono più vedere.
Diverso sarebbe se dagli insulti su internet si passasse alla violenza che è un altra cosa, quella non la giustificherei assolutamente e darei ragione sicuramente a Riccardo ci mancherebbe.
In ogni caso dipende dal livello del perbenista e del maleducato, secondo me il primo può essere pericoloso almeno quanto il secondo. Ovviamente anche il mio è un discorso generale e non legato alla tua persona


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2016)

Twitter, in particolar modo, è terrificante. E' utilizzato solamente per creare fotomontaggi ironici/stupidi (il famoso "e i social si scatenano) e per insultare le persone.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me mettersi a disquisire se siano incivili o no persone che scrivono su internet insulti a un personaggio pubblico che guadagna milioni di euro all anno e che fa una vita da nababbo diventa stucchevole e perbenista.
> Aldilà del fatto che io sono un po all'antica, nel senso che se uno si merita quattro vadavialcù non mi sento assolutamente maleducato ne incivile a somministrarglieli, vedo questa cosa degli insulti a Montolivo un po come quando a teatro se lo spettacolo fa schifo si tirano i pomodori e verdure di qualsivoglia genere. E' un modo come un altro per dirgli che fa schifo e non lo vogliono più vedere.
> Diverso sarebbe se dagli insulti su internet si passasse alla violenza che è un altra cosa, quella non la giustificherei assolutamente e darei ragione sicuramente a Riccardo ci mancherebbe.
> In ogni caso dipende dal livello del perbenista e del maleducato, secondo me il primo può essere pericoloso almeno quanto il secondo. Ovviamente anche il mio è un discorso generale e non legato alla tua persona



Ma il perbenista è "pericoloso" solo intellettualmente, allora vedi che ci si difende meglio 
Ben venga la critica aspra, tagliente, l'ironia e la satira, vale anche per Montolivo o per Maradona o Higuain (al quale peraltro si è augurato anche di peggio).
Sui pomodori e gli ortaggi a teatro non ti seguo ..... e poi costano troppo


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Twitter, in particolar modo, è terrificante. E' utilizzato solamente per creare fotomontaggi ironici/stupidi (il famoso "e i social si scatenano) e per insultare le persone.




Hai ragione, è uno strumento potente che in mano a ragazzini di bassa maturità ed intelligenza come Balo, Niang o il neoex-fenomeno Mastour diventano pistole, pistole girate verso di loro intendo....
Ma i giornali e i social carichi di gente frustrata non aspettano altro.


----------



## mistergao (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Tu chiami perbenismo quello che io chiamo rispetto ed educazione.
> Molto meglio il Perbenista del maleducato che poi magari diventa anche violento (e nel calcio io di violenza ne vedo ancora troppa, come di ignoranza) tra i due mali non ho dubbi a scegliere.
> Occhio che il mio è un discorso generale e non legato alla tua persona, è solo ciò che penso.



Concordo e aggiungo: occhio che su internet ci si mette davvero poco a passare dallo sberleffo/sfottò ad augurare ogni sorta di male ad una persona. Tra l'altro il fatto che sia strapagato non legittima e non giustifica gli insulti nè a lui nè ad altri. Questa vicenda dovrebbe fare riflettere (ma non lo farà) un po' tutti noi sull'uso che facciamo del mezzo internet, visto che troppo spesso ci mettiamo troppo poco nell'andar giù pesante con i giudizi ed i commenti nei confronti di coloro i quali alla fine sono solo persone come noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io nel calcio non vedo stipendi legati alle prestazioni ed i premi quando ci sono sono collettivi, e vanno comunque ad arricchire una torta ricca, sono un incentivo relativo.
> E' lecito che non ti piaccia Montolivo e che tu preferisca altro, la questione è che se lui è ancora qui e gioca è perché alla fine non si sono create alternative, la dirigenza non le ha create o non le ha potute creare, chiamala incompetenza, sabotaggio o come ti pare.
> Vale per lui ma vale anche per altri ruoli.
> A me sinceramente di Montolivo importa il giusto, vada o venga, la questione è iniziare a programmare con attori di livello.
> ...



Mi sembra inverosimile ciò che asserisci??!!
Gli stipendi non sono legati alle prestazioni??
Ogni club ha giocatori per 'fasce' : ci sono i top, i giocatori di contorno, le riserve, i promettenti, quelli che hanno già dato il meglio ma offrono affidabilità. Altrimenti ogni squadra avrebbe 10 higuain e non sarebbe possibile, non perchè non lo si voglia ma perchè non te li puoi permettere. Sulla base di questo discorso affermare che montolivo è uno dei tanti è completamente sbagliato. Kucka è uno dei tanti, Locatelli è uno dei tanti ma non montolivo. 
Il calcio è un meraviglioso passatempo ma fare un'analisi lucida e con cognizione di causa non vuol dire viverlo in modo esasperato ma solo aprire gli occhi e la mente su ciò che ci offrono e su ciò che anche noi contribuiamo in termine di passione, tempo, risorse.
L'età dei sentimenti spero non finisca mai, sarebbe il tramonto della vita e io ti auguro infinita passione che non arrivi mai al crepuscolo.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sembra inverosimile ciò che asserisci??!!



Intendevo uno stipendio totalmente variabile scusa. Era quello il senso.
Si attribuisce uno stipendio fisso per X anni e quello resta indipendentemente da tutto.


----------



## BraveHeart (11 Ottobre 2016)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Fosse dipeso da me se superava i 6 mesi d'infortunio gli avrei rescisso subito il contratto. Mi fa ridere che adesso spuntano fuori tutti sti perbenisti. Se hanno memoria corta che si andassero a rivedere un pò di partite passate, buttate tutte per colpa sua perchè non è capace a fare un passaggio decente. Come fai a fare titolare fisso con la fascia di capitano pergiunta uno che non sa dribblare, non sa fare i colpi di testa è lento sia a muoversi che a fare i passaggi, non ha visione di gioco! L'anno scorso manco una verticalizzazione con Mihajlovic a dir poco osceno. Io penso che dà l'impressione di un raccomandato agli occhi dei tifosi, poi è logico che chi sclera augura infortuni a lui e cose belle a chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto.



Gioca titolare forse perché non abbiamo di meglio in panchina? E in nazionale? Tifare è giusto, fischiare è lecito, augurare infortuni è da infami. punto


----------



## Maximo (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dispiace umanamente per Montolivo ma vista cinicamente la sua assenza potrebbe essere un'opportunità per lanciare Locatelli, ammesso che il ragazzo sappia sfruttare l'occasione. Spero sinceramente che Montolivo si riprenda al più presto e che trovi la sua dimensione in un'altra squadra così come i 3/4 del nostro attuale centrocampo


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Gioca titolare forse perché non abbiamo di meglio in panchina? E in nazionale? Tifare è giusto, fischiare è lecito, augurare infortuni è da infami. punto



si certo infami...ma come mai queste cattiverie non le abbiamo mai sentite su poli,zapata?eppure questa gente fa schifo come montolivo calcisticamente parlando.


----------

